# H4H 2016 handicap challenge



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 23, 2016)

The 2016 H4h handicap challenge is here.  For those that don't know you simply challenge a fellow forumer or as many as you want.  The rules are simple the winner of the challenge is the person whose handicap reduces the most between July 1st and October 16th.

Entry is Â£5.00 per challenge with the loser paying a further Â£5.00 to H4h.  All entries and loser fees to be paid via RickG,s H4h link.

So start making those challenges and let's raise as much as we can for H4h.

Once you have agreed a challenge could I ask that you pm me so that I can build up the spreadsheet to provide regular updates, all I need is you and your opponents forum names and your h/c as at July 1st


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2016)

Come and get some then......who wants a bit of me, currently sitting on 17.5 down from 20.4 at the start of the season, buffered in my last 3 medal rounds so have my sights firmly set on a further cut or 2 before the end of the season  

Dare you take on the #YOTF


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 23, 2016)

If anyone fancies mugging a senior just let me know, started the season at 13.2, dropped to 12.6 now back to 13.0, a decent challenge might just be the spur I need.


----------



## rickg (Jun 23, 2016)

Currently 6.5 if anyone wants a challenge. Happy to take 2 bets this year.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 23, 2016)

19.6 and rising if anyone fancies an easy win.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 23, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			The 2016 H4h handicap challenge is here.  For those that don't know you simply challenge a fellow forumer or as many as you want.  The rules are simple the winner of the challenge is the person whose handicap reduces the most between July 1st and October 16th.

Entry is Â£5.00 per challenge with the loser paying a further Â£5.00 to H4h.  All entries and loser fees to be paid via RickG,s H4h link.

So start making those challenges and let's raise as much as we can for H4h.

Once you have agreed a challenge could I ask that you pm me so that I can build up the spreadsheet to provide regular updates, all I need is you and your opponents forum names and your h/c as at July 1st
		
Click to expand...

https://www.justgiving.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2016

RickG's link added for entries


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 23, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			If anyone fancies mugging a senior just let me know, started the season at 13.2, dropped to 12.6 now back to 13.0, a decent challenge might just be the spur I need.
		
Click to expand...

Is 13.5 low enough to be a challenge for you?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2016)

Currently at 5.0 so happy to be open for a challenge


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			Come and get some then......who wants a bit of me, currently sitting on 17.5 down from 20.4 at the start of the season, buffered in my last 3 medal rounds so have my sights firmly set on a further cut or 2 before the end of the season  

Dare you take on the #YOTF 

Click to expand...

You'll be needing a head start - so I'll  give you a challenge. I'm  currently on 18.3. Reckon you can stay ahead ??


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 23, 2016)

Happy to do this again.

I'm 4.5 and if I move from there it's only going to be one direction unfortunately so easy pickings


----------



## rickg (Jun 23, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Currently at 5.0 so happy to be open for a challenge
		
Click to expand...

But playing to 1 or 2, so will wait for the next bus thanks :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			You'll be needing a head start - so I'll  give you a challenge. I'm  currently on 18.3. Reckon you can stay ahead ??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, your on &#128077;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 23, 2016)

19 dead

come on who wants to beat a Mod


----------



## richart (Jun 23, 2016)

11 dead. Well barely alive.


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2016)

rickg said:



			Currently 6.5 if anyone wants a challenge. Happy to take 2 bets this year.
		
Click to expand...

currently 6.2 and playing to about 12 lol. only thing in my favour is i may not be playing that many comps  expect i ease my way up to between 6.5 and 7.0 by the end, cant believe you dont think you wont beat that


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 24, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			Is 13.5 low enough to be a challenge for you?
		
Click to expand...


BF, happy to accept your challenge, I'm 13h/c but size 11 feet.


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			You'll be needing a head start - so I'll  give you a challenge. I'm  currently on 18.3. Reckon you can stay ahead ??
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Yes, your on ï‘
		
Click to expand...

Just donated my Â£5 entry fee :thup:


----------



## njrose51 (Jun 24, 2016)

I play of 25 - happy to be challenged! 

ne:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 24, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			come on who wants to beat a Mod to death 

Click to expand...

Form an orderly queue


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 24, 2016)

Happy for anyone to challenge me, 12.5 atm


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 24, 2016)

Happy to get involved, currently sat on 15.8!


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 24, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Happy to get involved, currently sat on 15.8!
		
Click to expand...

Ill Challenge you JJ? Should be easier for you to come down off that!


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			Ill Challenge you JJ? Should be easier for you to come down off that!
		
Click to expand...


awesome mate no worries! Going Alsager for a few holes tonight if you wanna come?


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 24, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			awesome mate no worries! Going Alsager for a few holes tonight if you wanna come?
		
Click to expand...

had a few this morning Pal, In work until 7! Will sort a few next week as im on earlies?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			come on who wants to beat a Mod 

Click to expand...

Does today count...&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

So....6.9. nobody less than 10 need apply - I need to win one of these..........&#128522;


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			had a few this morning Pal, In work until 7! Will sort a few next week as im on earlies?
		
Click to expand...

yeah next week works for me mate, Tuesday sound okay?


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 24, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			yeah next week works for me mate, Tuesday sound okay?
		
Click to expand...

Ill PM you, dont wanna clog thsi thread.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 24, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			BF, happy to accept your challenge, I'm 13h/c but size 11 feet.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. With those small feet you have no chance. I win easily.

I start on 13.5 and you on 13.2 ?


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 24, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			19 dead

come on who wants to beat a Mod 

Click to expand...

I'm game if you're mate.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 24, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			I'm game if you're mate.
		
Click to expand...

game on Sir, 

Queensbury Rules


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 24, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			game on Sir, 

Queensbury Rules 

Click to expand...

Lovely stuff, fiver paid. Good luck!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 24, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			Excellent. With those small feet you have no chance. I win easily.

I start on 13.5 and you on 13.2 ?
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, I will pay my entry fee right now.  Good luck dear boy.


----------



## JT77 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm sitting 8.2 if anyone fancies a go  
Cheers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2016)

JT77 said:



			I'm sitting 8.2 if anyone fancies a go  
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently 8.7, which will probably be 8.8 by the end of the morning .  

It's for a good cause, I'm game if you areâ€¦..


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 25, 2016)

Fish said:



			Yes, your on &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Ok - hold on to your hat ...


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 25, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok - hold on to your hat ...
		
Click to expand...

And a fiver just paid.


----------



## TeeItHigh (Jun 25, 2016)

richart said:



			11 dead. Well barely alive.

Click to expand...

Just got down to 11.3 Mr. Richart
Think I'll struggle to hold that 11 status but a challenge might focus me. How about it?


----------



## louise_a (Jun 25, 2016)

I am up for a challenge, currently 10.5.


----------



## JT77 (Jun 25, 2016)

Blue in Munich you are on my friend !! 

Good luck &#128521;


----------



## richart (Jun 25, 2016)

TeeItHigh said:



			Just got down to 11.3 Mr. Richart
Think I'll struggle to hold that 11 status but a challenge might focus me. How about it?
		
Click to expand...

 You are on.:thup:


----------



## TeeItHigh (Jun 25, 2016)

richart said:



			You are on.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2016)

JT77 said:



			Blue in Munich you are on my friend !! 

Good luck ï˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Fiver paid, good luck yourself. :cheers:

You were in trouble after 14 holes today but I managed to save you over the last 4â€¦â€¦â€¦.   Good news is I probably made buffer


----------



## Break90 (Jun 25, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I am up for a challenge, currently 10.5.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take you up on that challenge if I may Louise, I'm currently on 10.2?

let me know


----------



## rickg (Jun 25, 2016)

Happy to take on Fundy and Imurg if you boys want some.....


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2016)

rickg said:



			Happy to take on Fundy and Imurg if you boys want some.....
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather take on someone about 10 shots higher but I guess that's not playing the game..

OK..&#128077;
Game on


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2016)

Imurg said:



			I'd rather take on someone about 10 shots higher but I guess that's not playing the game..

OK..&#128077;
Game on
		
Click to expand...

Im in, we each playing the other 2 yes?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2016)

fundy said:



			Im in, we each playing the other 2 yes?
		
Click to expand...

Excellent - I can lose twice&#128077;


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2016)

Â£10 deposited, let me know if either of you get down below 6.2 then Ill enter a qualifying comp or two


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2016)

Thought about paying a straight 20 quid to save a bit of time later&#128553;&#128549;


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok - hold on to your hat ...
		
Click to expand...

You got a squeeze today, I recorded a Nett 68 (par73) today but as it was BB they wouldn't consider my card. 

Happy to have a 2nd challenger&#128526;


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Perfect, I will pay my entry fee right now.  Good luck dear boy.
		
Click to expand...

And best of luck to you too. My cash has been paid.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Currently at 5.0 so happy to be open for a challenge
		
Click to expand...

You had a cut after today Phil?

I'm in a 36 hole comp tomorrow so will be 4.7 this time tomorrow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			You had a cut after today Phil?

I'm in a 36 hole comp tomorrow so will be 4.7 this time tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Hopefully down to 4.8 so that sounds a challenge sorted :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2016)

Will be up to 12.9 after today, playing crap and suffering some health issues so the easiest task ever to take me and my money.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 25, 2016)

Break90 said:



			I'll take you up on that challenge if I may Louise, I'm currently on 10.2?

let me know
		
Click to expand...

Fine with me!


----------



## rickg (Jun 25, 2016)

fundy said:



			Â£10 deposited, let me know if either of you get down below 6.2 then Ill enter a qualifying comp or two 

Click to expand...

Think I missed buffer by 1 (again!!) today in the 1st round of the club champs.....


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hopefully down to 4.8 so that sounds a challenge sorted :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well played today  :thup:

Sounds good to me, I'll pay the money tomorrow, good luck getting lower :cheers:


----------



## 2blue (Jun 26, 2016)

richart said:



			11 dead. Well barely alive.

Click to expand...

Should we do year 3 Rich?...  currently 11.4


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 26, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Will be up to 12.9 after today, playing crap and suffering some health issues so the easiest task ever to take me and my money.
		
Click to expand...

Dear Homey, Mr ArmChewer would love to challenge you once more, currently 13.2 so easy pickings for you.


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2016)

2blue said:



			Should we do year 3 Rich?...  currently 11.4
		
Click to expand...

Would be rude not to. 11.1 after my 23 points yesterday.


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 26, 2016)

JT77 said:



			I'm sitting 8.2 if anyone fancies a go  
Cheers
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			I'm currently 8.7, which will probably be 8.8 by the end of the morning .  

It's for a good cause, I'm game if you areâ€¦..
		
Click to expand...

Currently at 8.2 after my first cut in 2 years. 

You gentlemen want to...um...make it a threesome?


----------



## JT77 (Jun 26, 2016)

Good man BIM I will get paid up asap, 2 over front9 for me yesterday 2 many over on the back 9  ha ha good luck mate.


----------



## JT77 (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm ok with that Macbroon. Cheers


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 27, 2016)

Â£5 paid :thup:


----------



## JT77 (Jun 27, 2016)

That's me paid up. Good luck chaps


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Dear Homey, Mr ArmChewer would love to challenge you once more, currently 13.2 so easy pickings for you.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies for the delay but I'm happy to take you on again. I'll get my money sorted tomorrow


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2016)

mcbroon said:



			Currently at 8.2 after my first cut in 2 years. 

You gentlemen want to...um...make it a threesome?
		
Click to expand...




JT77 said:



			I'm ok with that Macbroon. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, go on then, although you'll be well safe if today at Forest Pines was anything to go by.

Any chance we could find a Welshman to join in for a full set?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2016)

Second challenge paid, good luck Mcbroon.


----------



## rickg (Jun 27, 2016)

Paid my Â£10 
Â£5 vs Fundy
Â£5 vs Imurg
Let battle commence


----------



## drewster (Jun 28, 2016)

Sitting on 11.8 at the moment and up for a challenge if anyone is interested ???


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 28, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Apologies for the delay but I'm happy to take you on again. I'll get my money sorted tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Good man Homey, will pay my dues asap.


----------



## sam85 (Jun 28, 2016)

drewster said:



			Sitting on 11.8 at the moment and up for a challenge if anyone is interested ???
		
Click to expand...


I'm on exactly 12.0, I'm happy if you are?


----------



## drewster (Jun 28, 2016)

sam85 said:



			I'm on exactly 12.0, I'm happy if you are?
		
Click to expand...

Let's do it Sam85 !!!!!!


----------



## Twire (Jun 29, 2016)

12.9 and going the wrong way if anyone wants to take me on.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm up for it if anyone fancies making some easy money. Started the season on 4.7 now 5.5 & rising. Get it while it's cold...:thup:



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			The 2016 H4h handicap challenge is here.  For those that don't know you simply challenge a fellow forumer or as many as you want.  The rules are simple the winner of the challenge is the person whose handicap reduces the most between July 1st and October 16th.

Entry is Â£5.00 per challenge with the loser paying a further Â£5.00 to H4h.  All entries and loser fees to be paid via RickG,s H4h link.

So start making those challenges and let's raise as much as we can for H4h.

Once you have agreed a challenge could I ask that you pm me so that I can build up the spreadsheet to provide regular updates, all I need is you and your opponents forum names and your h/c as at July 1st
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 30, 2016)

8.5 here if anyone wants to rumble ?


----------



## Crow (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm not entering this year as I'm not planning on entering many qualifiers between now and then, but, I think it would be a good time to clarify how the challenge is to work as I'm unsure!

AAC's opening post says that the winner will be "the person whose handicap reduces the most", which is fine, but in previous years it's been the player whose handicap was the lowest by the end date, a slightly different thing.

Most people seem to be pairing up with someone with a similar handicap, which suggests that they are playing it the way it was in previous years, similar start handicap, fairer competition.

If the winner is the person whose handicap reduces the most, then similar handicaps aren't as critical.

As an example: Player A starts on 11.8 and ends on 10.9, a reduction of 0.9
Player B starts on 10.4 and ends on 10.0, a reduction of 0.4
Under previous years player B wins, as per opening post, Played A wins.


----------



## TeeItHigh (Jul 1, 2016)

Money paid
TeeItHigh vs Richart
Ten pound paid so if anyone's stuck for someone to take on I'm 11.4,happy for s second challenge!


----------



## 2blue (Jul 1, 2016)

TeeItHigh said:



			Money paid
TeeItHigh vs Richart
Ten pound paid so if anyone's stuck for someone to take on I'm 11.4,happy for s second challenge!
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate you're on....  my 2nd Challange...  1st is also with Richart :whoo:


----------



## TeeItHigh (Jul 1, 2016)

2blue said:



			Ok mate you're on....  my 2nd Challange...  1st is also with Richart :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Great, I'd better get swinging then, good luck


----------



## richart (Jul 1, 2016)

2blue said:



			Ok mate you're on....  my 2nd Challange...  1st is also with Richart :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 I suddenly seem popular when there is easy money to be made.:mmm:


----------



## rickg (Jul 1, 2016)

The previous years competition, and as far as I'm concerned, this years, is the same as in previous years. It's who finishes the lowest........NOT who reduces it the most.

Eg I have challenged Fundy and Imurg.......irrespective of what our starting handicaps were, it's whoever finishes the lowest who will win. Hope that clarifies.


----------



## paulw4701 (Jul 2, 2016)

Twire said:



			12.9 and going the wrong way if anyone wants to take me on. 

Click to expand...

Ok mate ill take you on 10.4 at mo and also going wrong way


----------



## TeeItHigh (Jul 2, 2016)

richart said:



			I suddenly seem popular when there is easy money to be made.:mmm:

Click to expand...

&#128542;Doubt it after today's performance probably going to be 11.5tomorrow!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2016)

Money paid for challenge v ArnoldArmChewer - starting at 12.9


----------



## Twire (Jul 4, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Ok mate ill take you on 10.4 at mo and also going wrong way
		
Click to expand...

Giving you a 2 1/2 point head start is going to be tough, but I'll give it a go.

Will donate today.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 5, 2016)

rickg said:



			The previous years competition, and as far as I'm concerned, this years, is the same as in previous years. It's who finishes the lowest........NOT who reduces it the most.

Eg I have challenged Fundy and Imurg.......irrespective of what our starting handicaps were, it's whoever finishes the lowest who will win. Hope that clarifies.
		
Click to expand...

On the above basis.........   Â£10 paid for challenges agin Richart & TeeitHigh.....  do we need to advise Armchewer?


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 9, 2016)

JT77 said:



			I'm ok with that Macbroon. Cheers
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Yeah, go on then, although you'll be well safe if today at Forest Pines was anything to go by.

Any chance we could find a Welshman to join in for a full set?
		
Click to expand...

Â£10 paid up today. Good luck gents :thup:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			You got a squeeze today, I recorded a Nett 68 (par73) today but as it was BB they wouldn't consider my card.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so l thought you might need a helping hand... so today i played rubbish and will be getting a point1 to make me 18.4  Just let me know when you think you have enough of a head start.


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok, so l thought you might need a helping hand... so today i played rubbish and will be getting a point1 to make me 18.4  Just let me know when you think you have enough of a head start.
		
Click to expand...

I've got double bubble as it's our club champs Gold & Silver medal weekend, so I could be going up .2 by tonight to 17.8, so what's .6 between friends :smirk:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 16, 2016)

Chaps

I have done the spreadsheet, however when I try to upload it the message is that I am exceeding the file size limit, the file is only 222kb, can anyone help me


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 17, 2016)

I have slipped to 13.6 now


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 20, 2016)

A point 1 over the weekend sees me up to 18.5 - so back to a double shot on SI1. Booo.


----------



## Jason Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Currently 7.5 if anyone wants a challenge.


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			A point 1 over the weekend sees me up to 18.5 - so back to a double shot on SI1. Booo.
		
Click to expand...

0.3 cut for me so back down to 17.5 &#128077;&#127948; you've got some work to do &#128540;


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			0.3 cut for me so back down to 17.5 &#128077;&#127948; you've got some work to do &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Well played!

We've got qualifiers coming up on the next two Saturday's, so l can easily catch you. (But more likely be a further point 2 behind. Form is right out the window at the mo).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2016)

Another 0.1 so now 13.2


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 8, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another 0.1 so now 13.2
		
Click to expand...

HJS, I reckon I will get to 14 before you, I will go up to 13.4 today, annoyingly I am striking the ball ok, but cannot score over 18 holes, going up to 14 might give me a kick up the backside, I need something !!!!


----------



## JT77 (Aug 8, 2016)

Blue in Munich, 
I am currently sitting at 8.6 so definitely going the wrong way :O


----------



## 2blue (Aug 8, 2016)

A wee cut & a couple of buffers see at 11.1
Richart ....  why are you not showing on HDIDo H/cap list for your Club??
TeeitHigh....  what's your name & Club??
Need to keep an eye on you guys :rofl:


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2016)

2blue said:



			A wee cut & a couple of buffers see at 11.1
Richart ....  why are you not showing on HDIDo H/cap list for your Club??
TeeitHigh....  what's your name & Club??
Need to keep an eye on you guys :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Dave we are not on HDID any more. I am 11.2 so work to be done to beat you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			HJS, I reckon I will get to 14 before you, I will go up to 13.4 today, annoyingly I am striking the ball ok, but cannot score over 18 holes, going up to 14 might give me a kick up the backside, I need something !!!!
		
Click to expand...

I hear you. Hitting some lovely stuff especially off the tee but so many silly mistakes and those one or two bad holes I can't get rid of. I'm resigned to hitting 14 this season and start again in 2017. The health issues I've had at the start of the season didn't help (and are still lingering about) but I'm not using that as an excuse. On the plus side, the linear short game starting to come on now. I reckon I'll be 14 for H4H day itself


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2016)

Up to 13.3. Bugger


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 22, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Up to 13.3. Bugger
		
Click to expand...

My 13.4 trumps your 13.3 + went for a fitting at Titleist last week and shanked about 50 balls, O how I laughed :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			My 13.4 trumps your 13.3 + went for a fitting at Titleist last week and shanked about 50 balls, O how I laughed :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We're going to the wire matey! No plaudits for the winner of this farcical challenge


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 24, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We're going to the wire matey! No plaudits for the winner of this farcical challenge
		
Click to expand...

Can I get plaudits in regular or graphite, I need help.  Mind you I did win my league to Dubai league, so something still to play for.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Can I get plaudits in regular or graphite, I need help.  Mind you I did win my league to Dubai league, so something still to play for.
		
Click to expand...

You've surged into a lead as I topped 14 yesterday with my 13.5


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You've surged into a lead as I topped 14 yesterday with my 13.5
		
Click to expand...

So would you recommend aimpoint and linear method?


----------



## JT77 (Sep 11, 2016)

Cut to 6.6 after yesterday, my lowest ever handicap, I have to say I am very happy. 
How you sitting Blue in Munich?


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 17, 2016)

Well Fishy... I suspect you've got me beat. Another point 1 today is going to take me to 18.8. Not quite sure when H4H is, butbecause I'm going away, I  think l have no more qualifiers before then . B*gger.. (At least I'm  still slightly lower than I was at the start of the season so that is some consolation). A fiver to be paid on confirmation of my loss!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 19, 2016)

Back to 4.5 after the nonsense of my "golf" on Saturday.

Not sure how many qualifiers I have left so pretty sure I won't be catching Phil, if it was ever a realistic aim right enough!!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 29, 2016)

I have hit 13.5, which I don't mind, my play deserves nothing better and 14 is my lucky number, so much better than 13 :thup:


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2016)

I have just played well for two weeks whilst in Spain to win the weeks comp but that did not get me cut. Two qualifiers this week and ended both second with 36 points in Tuesdays and par in the medal today. 

I am still 14.7 with one more comp on Tuesday. It will need a good round to get the big cut needed.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2016)

Every chance of being off 8 by the day...&#128534;


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			I have just played well for two weeks whilst in Spain to win the weeks comp but that did not get me cut. Two qualifiers this week and ended both second with 36 points in Tuesdays and par in the medal today. 

I am still 14.7 with one more comp on Tuesday. It will need a good round to get the big cut needed.
		
Click to expand...

Correction - the CSS was 72 so a 0.3 cut leaves me on 14.4


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 4, 2016)

Final comp today and finished second for the fourth time in a row and another buffer. 

I finish the season on 14.4 . 

AAC - you win, well done.


----------



## TeeItHigh (Oct 9, 2016)

Well don't me 2blue and Richart, I've had a stormer of a season and got up to 12.4. &#128546;&#128514;
Still onwards and upwards, well done fellas&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## 2blue (Oct 11, 2016)

TeeItHigh said:



			Well don't me 2blue and Richart, I've had a stormer of a season and got up to 12.4. &#128546;&#128514;
Still onwards and upwards, well done fellas&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Cheers matey..... best season I've ever had.... &#127948; just the one medal left for me this Sat before H4H...  are you there?


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			You'll be needing a head start - so I'll  give you a challenge. I'm  currently on 18.3. Reckon you can stay ahead ??
		
Click to expand...

So what did you finish on, I reckon your 19, if so, I hope that fiver is ready to be paid :thup:


----------



## TeeItHigh (Oct 11, 2016)

All done for the season, into winter now but at least that'll give me a chance to get rid of the demons. Well done though&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2016)

OK everyone, I think this is a done deal for most of us unless you have a comp left still this weekend as the cut off was the 16th, so please check with your challenger how you faired and whoever lost please pay your Â£5 to the site in my signature stating 'Handicap Challenge' with your forum name.

Thank you all for taking part and thanks to Steve for setting it up  :thup:


----------



## fundy (Oct 11, 2016)

6.4 for me, I assume that might get me a win against Imurg 

Have donated a tenner for losing to Rick


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2016)

fundy said:



			6.4 for me, I assume that might get me a win against Imurg 

Have donated a tenner for losing to Rick
		
Click to expand...

Never in doubt Mate. Missed my last chance last week with the bore holes being dug on the course...


----------



## 2blue (Oct 11, 2016)

TeeItHigh said:



			All done for the season, into winter now but at least that'll give me a chance to get rid of the demons. Well done though&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Ok matey.... so that was me started at 12.5 & now  at 9.8.....   are you getting to the H4H Meet?
I think Rich is 11 something....  so have managed to 'do' him 2 out of 3 years :whoo:


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2016)

2blue said:



			Ok matey.... so that was me started at 12.5 & now  at 9.8.....   are you getting to the H4H Meet?
I think Rich is 11 something....  so have managed to 'do' him 2 out of 3 years :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 You have Dave. Well done. I think there might be a song about two out of three.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			So what did you finish on, I reckon your 19, if so, I hope that fiver is ready to be paid :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Finished on 18.8 (as per post #110). Got a good start to the season but point 1s in succession ruined things. Played well (ish) at seasons end but  couldn't do better than buffer.  Fiver will be settled when i get home from hols at weekend.

Quick edit. hold the money... just realised there'll be a pro-shop comp on Saturday - which should  be a qualifier - when l get home. One final chance...


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			Finished on 18.8 (as per post #110). Got a good start to the season but point 1s in succession ruined things. Played well (ish) at seasons end but  couldn't do better than buffer.  Fiver will be settled when i get home from hols at weekend.

Quick edit. hold the money... just realised there'll be a pro-shop comp on Saturday - which should  be a qualifier - when l get home. One final chance...
		
Click to expand...

You'll need to shoot 3 under to beat me, good luck &#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## 2blue (Oct 11, 2016)

TeeItHigh said:



			All done for the season, into winter now but at least that'll give me a chance to get rid of the demons. Well done though&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Haha... have eventually spotted where you're based....  we have a few Edinburgh Scots make the long haul down to H4H but you'll be another 150 miles or so further.... easier to fly & have one of us down here pick you up.......  it would be done if you ever fancy it. Where do play??


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			You'll need to shoot 3 under to beat me, good luck &#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Ah well, at least it gives me a target


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 12, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			Final comp today and finished second for the fourth time in a row and another buffer. 

I finish the season on 14.4 . 

AAC - you win, well done.
		
Click to expand...

BF - Well played, I am going to donate the bet money as well, I can't accept winning by going up.  :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Oct 12, 2016)

I can't find the thread with the bank details on, can someone post a link please.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 12, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I can't find the thread with the bank details on, can someone post a link please.
		
Click to expand...

Louise

Its on Fish's signature, however I tried earlier and couldn't reach the donate page, I shall try again later.  AAC


----------



## TeeItHigh (Oct 13, 2016)

2blue said:



			Haha... have eventually spotted where you're based....  we have a few Edinburgh Scots make the long haul down to H4H but you'll be another 150 miles or so further.... easier to fly & have one of us down here pick you up.......  it would be done if you ever fancy it. Where do play??
		
Click to expand...

&#128522;Play at Elgin and Moray, originally from Windsor, my family are still down there and my fathers a member at Maidenhead. Will have to try and arrange to come down for one of the meets, maybe next year, if I get the house decorated this autumn instead of playing golf&#128531;


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 13, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Louise

Its on Fish's signature, however I tried earlier and couldn't reach the donate page, I shall try again later.  AAC
		
Click to expand...

Managed to get to the donation page and have donated my losing bets against HJS and Bigfoot.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 14, 2016)

THE PLAYER WHOSE H/C IS LOWEST AS OF 16th OCT WILL WIN THEIR CHALLENGE			



McBroon	8.2	Blue in Munich	8.7

McBroon	8.2	JT77	8.2

Blue in Munich	8.7	JT77	8.2

ArnoldArmChewer	13.1	Homer J Simpson	12.9

ArnoldArmChewer	13.1	Bigfoot	13.5

2Blue	11.4	Richart	11.0

2Blue	11.4	Tee it High	11.3

Twire	12.9	Paul W 4701	10.4

Fragger	19.0	Bazzatron	19.6

RickG	6.5	Fundy	6.2

RickG	6.5	Imurg	6.9

Imurg	6.9	Fundy	6.2

Stokie_93	15.8	Jates12	12.5

Richart	11.0	Tee it High	11.3

Backwoodsman	18.3	Fish	17.5

Break 90	10.2	Louise_a	10.5

N W Jocko	4.8	LiverpoolPhil	4.8

Drewster	11.8	Sam 85	12.0

Gents

Players listed above can you pay your losing bets via Robins Just Giving link, this is in memory of Rick so please don't forget, thank you.


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks for doing all this Steve, top man :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 14, 2016)

I finished on 8.0 dead. Not enough comp golf in the second half of the season after a 0.6 cut in May.

JT77, BiM - how did you guys finish?


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 15, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			BF - Well played, I am going to donate the bet money as well, I can't accept winning by going up.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That is very good of you. All in the spirit of HFH.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			You'll need to shoot 3 under to beat me, good luck &#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Ah well, it's over. Played like a complete numpty and bagged myself another point 1. Donation coming immediately after typing this... 

(Edit. Like an idiot, i forgot to put in my name, so it's  come up as "anonymous" but it pretty obvious anyway)


----------



## JT77 (Oct 16, 2016)

Currently sitting at 6.2 mcbroon and blue in Munich let me know how yous got on cheers


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 16, 2016)

Mine's gone up to 19.9, well done Fragger.

How much is it? A fiver?


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			Mine's gone up to 19.9, well done Fragger.

How much is it? A fiver?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Â£5 to the site in my signature :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 17, 2016)

Forgotten all about this, apologies.

As expected couldn't get near Phil (albeit did come down to 4.5 this year with a couple of weeks at 4) so just donated my tenner.

Well played Phil :cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Forgotten all about this, apologies.

As expected couldn't get near Phil (albeit did come down to 4.5 this year with a couple of weeks at 4) so just donated my tenner.

Well played Phil :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Still good golf this year :thup:

I need to pay my Â£5 as well


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2016)

Absolutely stuffed by JT77, not sure about mcbroon but as I went up I've paid both as losers on principle.  Thanks for organising AAC.


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Absolutely stuffed by JT77, not sure about mcbroon but as I went up I've paid both as losers on principle.  Thanks for organising AAC.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise. I finished on 8.0, if that makes you feel any better/worse


----------



## JT77 (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks again folks, all for a great charity, this is the first time I have won the handicap challenge so I'm quite pleased lol. 
Better luck next year &#128077;


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 18, 2016)

JT77 said:



			Thanks again folks, all for a great charity, this is the first time I have won the handicap challenge so I'm quite pleased lol. 
Better luck next year &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Well played, BTW 1st timers pay double to the charity :thup::whoo:


----------



## JT77 (Oct 19, 2016)

First time winners? lol I usually pay twice for losing lol!! 
I will make another donation anyway &#128521;


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 19, 2016)

JT77 said:



			First time winners? lol I usually pay twice for losing lol!! 
I will make another donation anyway &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

You sir are a top geeezeer :lol:


----------



## JT77 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks mate, good luck reaching your target &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## richart (Oct 27, 2016)

Any more challenges to be paid for ? If so please pay on the justgiving site in my signature. I will be looking to close the justgiving site next month, so early payment appreciated. If you are not sure if you won or lost comment below.

On behalf of the H4H team, I would like to thank Steve (ArnoldArmChewer) for running the challenge again this year, and hopefully he will be up for doing it again next year.

If we start in March/April, and end it in October we should be able to cover a full qualifying season. Hopefully get more to enter, as it is good fun, with plenty of banter between players. Also a great chance for forumers who are not playing on the day to get involved. :thup:


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 27, 2016)

Jates I believe I owe you Â£5 mate.


----------



## richart (Oct 27, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Jates I believe I owe you Â£5 mate.
		
Click to expand...

 If you lost you will owe the charity site. You can pay by clicking the link in my signature. Losers pay an additional Â£5 per challenge, winners have nothing to pay, unless they want to make a donation.


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 27, 2016)

richart said:



			If you lost you will owe the charity site. You can pay by clicking the link in my signature. Losers pay an additional Â£5 per challenge, winners have nothing to pay, unless they want to make a donation.

Click to expand...

Ah apologies mate I must've misread at the beginning. Will get it donated.


----------



## richart (Oct 27, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Ah apologies mate I must've misread at the beginning. Will get it donated.
		
Click to expand...

 No problem. Thanks for entering.:thup:


----------

